# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل اجرا نشدن برنامه ها در user ولی اجرا شدن آنها در admin

## nasr

سلام
بنده برنامه هایی را که با دلفی می نویسم تا زمانی که دسترسی کاربر بصورت Admin روی Local نباشه اجرا نمی شه و خطای دسترسی میده

اینجا هم مشکل بنده مطرح شده ولی جوابی داده نشده
http://forum.persiannetworks.com/f78...tml#post324201

ممنون

----------


## vcldeveloper

چه نسخه ایی از دلفی؟چه نسخه ایی از ویندوز؟محل نصب دلفی؟چه نوع برنامه هایی؟ هر برنامه ایی که با دلفی کامپایل میشه؟ یا فقط نوع خاصی از برنامه ها؟در زمان اجرا از طریق دیباگر دلفی خطا میده، یا اینکه برنامه اگر به طور مستقل هم اجرا بشه، خطا میده؟متن خطایی که دریافت می کنید چی هست؟

----------

